# Distributor Problem



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, i decided to remove the distributor today and found a little bit of oil in it. It is a 95 altima with only 41,000 miles; it is the wife's car. She complained that the RPM needle was fluctuating and that it was missing and idling erratically. i went to ebay and found a few used ones for about $100 but don't know if i'm making the right choice.
After reading numerous thread about oil getting into distributors; now i believe I have found the problem. 
i tried taking the distributor apart for cleaning but it looks like it is a sealed unit. Does anybody knows how to take the distributor apart? i would like to clean the optical sensor and re-use it. How about if i replace the "O" ring seal ?
Thanks for any input


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I tried that approach as well. You can clean it, buit expect it to fail again. Your better off replacing the unit. I'd be a little hesitant to buy it on ebay, because if it does not work out you might be stuck with it. Your best bet is to buy it at a dealer or Autozone.

Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The o-ring can be replaced if you drive out the pin in the gear but you usually don't need to. You also need to pull the cover that covers the Hall-Effect sensor to clean it out with the contact cleaner. It is a hit and miss but is quite cheap. Also check to make sure the crankcase isn't pressurized by removing the breather hose from the valve cover. If it is the PCV valve is clogged.
here is a link for the procedure although it is on an SR20 the procedure is very similiar.
G20.net Forums - HOW TO: replacing distributor (With pics.. 56K warning)

Troy


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

i ordered a new distributor for my altima after reading various threads. i plan to rebuilt the old distributor by replacing the O ring seals as per KA24TECH recomendation.
i will try to post pics after I disassemble all the components.


----------

